# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Viết chương trình dùng CSDL Access có thể dùng cho một nhóm?

## thienanphuoc01

Mình có vấn đề này xin được các bạn chỉ giúp!
Hiện nhóm làm việc của mình có khoản 5 máy tính. Mình có ý định viết một chương trình sử dụng CSDL Acces để cả nhóm có thể dùng chung một CSDL nhưng không biết liệu có thể làm được không bằng VB6.0 và Access?
Mình định vết bằng Visual nhưng thấy chán quá, mình thix VB hơn
Mô tả chi tiết:
- Nhóm làm việc có khoản 5 máy tính (có nối mạng internet, LAN)
- Muốn xây dựng một CSDL dùng chung cho cả 5 máy (ví dụ CSDL được lưu tại máy của mình và Share cho mọi người theo địa chỉ "\\NAM\SNET\data.mdb")
- Viết một chương trình để 5 máy có thể sử dụng chung CSDL nói trên (Thêm mới, chỉnh sửa, xóa...)
Liệu như vậy có xảy ra xung đột dữ liệu trên mạng không, nếu có các bạn giúp mình với (vd: có 3 người đang cùng thêm mới mẫu tin chẳn hạn...)
Giúp mình với nhé !
:d

----------

